# Good sound System



## imported_tabrez (Jun 12, 2005)

I currently have Mercury 440 Stereo Speakers, and interested in upgrading them.
I am quite new to this can anyone help me out in buying a correct Speaker set, probably 3.1 channel. Please let me know the product name and the cost.
Thanx.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 12, 2005)

Well MERCURY spealers do giv sum problems in the later stages of their hearing experiences..
U can go for Speakers from sum reputed brands available in the market like--:

1.)Altec Lansing -- Zeta Technologies www.zetaindia.com
2.)Artis www.artic.co.in ,Kunhar Peripherals www.kunhar.com

U can get the correct prices by e-mailing them.DO NOT go for MERCURY speakers as i too hv a 980W Mercury speakers and it gives a lot of problems while playing any type of Audio at high volume..

cheers n peace..


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 12, 2005)

tabrez said:
			
		

> I currently have Mercury 440 Stereo Speakers, and interested in upgrading them.
> I am quite new to this can anyone help me out in buying a correct Speaker set, probably 3.1 channel. Please let me know the product name and the cost.
> Thanx.



What's your price range? Also, I haven't yet come across a 3.1 setup. Did you mean 2.1 by any chance? 

Altec Lansing ATP3's are good for their price. Will cost you slightly upwards of INR 3000. Creative Inspire 2500 are quite decent and are cheaper. You shouldn't be looking at anything below this price/performance point, unless you're seriously short of cash ( or unable to distinguish good quality sound due to faulty hearing   )

-Keith


----------



## imported_tabrez (Jun 12, 2005)

My budget is of Rs.4000 not more than that.


			
				Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Also, I haven't yet come across a 3.1 setup. Did you mean 2.1 by any chance?


I already told u i am new to this.
You suggest me wht should i or wht can i buy.


----------



## Geforce (Jun 12, 2005)

A good Sound Card is as important as the Speakers.

You should go in for at least Creative Sound Blaster Live! 5.1. Will cost around 2300/-

I know a lot of poeple will kill me for recommending the following but if you want good sound at very cheap price go for Intex 3000W 4.1  speakers, will cost you around 1800/-. Its much better than mercury....and other cheap brands.

Starting range of creative speakers like creative inspire 4.1 or 5.1 are not very good at bass.

If you are not willing to buy Sound card now which i would recommend you.... for your budget go for Altec lansing.


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 12, 2005)

sorry geforce but ur suggestion seems to be bit theoritical....

agree that external creative soundcard use less CPU power and is also good for gaming thru EAX, but this is more imp. when u've multichannel speakers...and intex..  well its better NOT to buy speakers then....

as of now i think taberz will be quite happy with a good quality 2.1 speakers and since he has a good budget for 2.1 speakers then i suggest that he shud go for Altec Lansing VS 4121 2.1 speakers...

even if one happens to have a rocket science technology soundcard..it wont matter much unless u've good quality speakers....coz no matter what u try...the average quality speakers will always sound average...however vice versa of this is still manageable...one can still get good sound even with an average soundcard if they have quality speakers....it all ultimately depends on the amp and build quality of speakers

so taberz i suggest that u go for Altec Lansing VS 4121 2.1 speakers..

ENjoy...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 12, 2005)

U can get a decent 4.1 setup from Tech Com with a IR remote control for 2.2k.It has 1 year warranty nd is hell of the best for the money U are paying. Don't get fooled by big names. They are much costlier nd servicing is very difficult.
To check out the products of Tech Com logon to :
www.techcomindia.com

Ucan also consider brands like intex which is equally better nd cheap. U can get a 6000W PMPO 5.1 from intex for around 4k. It is much powerful than the TechCom.


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 12, 2005)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> U can get a decent 4.1 setup from Tech Com with a IR remote control for 2.2k.It has 1 year warranty nd is hell of the best for the money U are paying. Don't get fooled by big names. They are much costlier nd servicing is very difficult.
> To check out the products of Tech Com logon to :
> www.techcomindia.com
> 
> Ucan also consider brands like intex which is equally better nd cheap. U can get a 6000W PMPO 5.1 from intex for around 4k. It is much powerful than the TechCom.


Who needs 6000W . Quality is more important . Go for Creative inspire 4.1 which is at 2.9k or the 5.1 lx520 not sure about it's price ,it'll be around 4.5-5k i think. If you only need 2.1 then Altec lansing ATP3 is a good choice.


----------



## imported_tabrez (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanx for the replies.
I have Intel 915GAG board wth onboard sound called Intel High Definition Audio. According to its reviews it is better than any ordinary sound card available in the market. So the sound card isnt a issue now.
I can extend my budget by 1000 ie to Rs.5000 if i can get a decent speaker set.
I am a heavy gamer so would like to have some heavy bass.


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 12, 2005)

tabrez said:
			
		

> Thanx for the replies.
> I have Intel 915GAG board wth onboard sound called Intel High Definition Audio. According to its reviews it is better than any ordinary sound card available in the market. So the sound card isnt a issue now.
> I can extend my budget by 1000 ie to Rs.5000 if i can get a decent speaker set.
> I am a heavy gamer so would like to have some heavy bass.


It's good that you have an onboard sound of 915. Now make a choice between Creative lx520 or inspire 5.1 5200. Which setup you want? 5.1, 4.1 or 2.1 You should go for a 5.1 setup IMO.


----------



## imported_tabrez (Jun 12, 2005)

Wht will these two sets cost me?


----------



## magnet (Jun 12, 2005)

speakers altec are one of the best.....the one which suave mentioned cost ard 4.5k


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 12, 2005)

taberz if u want heavy bass then its better to avoid creative....its not that they are not good in bass, its just that they feel slightly underpowered when compared to altec or logitech sub woofers...

now before coming to any conclusion first of all taberz i want to know that what is the main purpose for which ur buying new speakers...is it music or movies and gaming..??

ur answer to this query will help a lot to decide that which speakers suits u best for ur need and budget...

ENjoy...


----------



## imported_tabrez (Jun 12, 2005)

I will have to get onto my job from next month and may not find much time to play games, so basically i need the speakers for music and movies.


----------



## imjimmy (Jun 13, 2005)

Even i am looking for a new 5.1 which is not too expensive.

I have been recommended Creative Inspire 5.1 by most people.

My music system broke down - so until i get a new one i would need speakers that can run both on my comp and my DVD player. So that i could alternate them b/w listening to MP3's on the PC and watching DIVx movies on the TV.. I wud use them(speakers) for movies and mp3's... No gaming..

Can anyone plz recommend a speaker system.. wud altec lansing be better than creative.


----------



## supernova (Jun 13, 2005)

tabrez said:
			
		

> I will have to get onto my job from next month and may not find much time to play games, so basically i need the speakers for music and movies.



Look no further..
Go for Altec Lansing ATP3 ... You'll Love them. 8)


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 13, 2005)

@taberz...go for ATP3 if u dont want to spend much...but if u need ultimate quality below 5K then go for altec lansing VS 4121...they are basically an upgrade to ATP3

@imjimmy...go for altec lansing VS 3151 5.1 speakers...check out the review given below....and at 6K they are not expensive...
*forum.oobertech.net/index.php?showtopic=394

ENjoy...


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 13, 2005)

i recommend a JBL system.. price is not too high but quality is really good!!!

a 2.1 system is available for as low as 6-7k

hey there's something for u tabrez 
*img239.echo.cx/img239/3607/untitled9hz.th.png


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 13, 2005)

as u have a high end sound board, go for altec 5.1 speakers as said above..they are simply superb..


And suaveguy is very particular about speakers...


----------



## imjimmy (Jun 15, 2005)

> @imjimmy...go for altec lansing VS 3151 5.1 speakers...check out the review given below....and at 6K they are not expensive...
> *forum.oobertech.net/index.php?showtopic=394



Thanks for that reply.

I will go for either Altec Lansing 4121 4.1 or for the 3151 5.1 depending on how much cash i have left after the other stuff on the pc..

Just wanted to clarify..if i can hook up these Antec Lansing Speakers to my DVD player and TV if the need arises?


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 15, 2005)

yes u can...all u need is to purchase a 'Y'-Adapter cable which comes as a part of an accessory from altec lansing...check out the link given below

*altecmm.com/product_details.asp?pID=AAC1

ENjoy...


----------



## imjimmy (Jun 16, 2005)

> yes u can...all u need is to purchase a 'Y'-Adapter cable which comes as a part of an accessory from altec lansing...check out the link given below
> 
> *altecmm.com/product_details.asp?pID=AAC1
> 
> ENjoy...





I will get these Altec speaker and this Y adapter cable..( i hope this cable is available here and there is no perceptible quality difference when u use the speakers with this.)..

Thanks suave guy...uve been really helpful.. and boy - you seem to be an expert on this subject!


----------



## escape7 (Jun 16, 2005)

go for creative speakers, the last more than altec lansing


----------



## max_pool (Aug 9, 2008)

hi all!
i just joined the forum and i didnt know where to start a new thread.......so im posting my query here.......
i would like to get a good sound system for my pc.my budget is 10k(sound card,if required,included).i can go upto 5.1 channel system......im confused between creative and altec lansing............im into rock and metal,i watch movies a lot,so surround sound is important to me,im not into gaming........
plz help me out here...........


----------



## Nikhilcgnr (Aug 18, 2008)

max_pool said:


> hi all!
> i just joined the forum and i didnt know where to start a new thread.......so im posting my query here.......
> i would like to get a good sound system for my pc.my budget is 10k(sound card,if required,included).i can go upto 5.1 channel system......im confused between creative and altec lansing............im into rock and metal,i watch movies a lot,so surround sound is important to me,im not into gaming........
> plz help me out here...........



tell me ur system config


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2008)

Any idea about Altec Lansing VS2421(2.1)?


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 20, 2008)

guys...

please check the date


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2008)

tkin said:


> Any idea about Altec Lansing VS2421(2.1)?


Still no reply?
Anyone......................?


----------

